# Avatar : The last airbender



## Tenderfoot (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone watching this?
Don't know what i'm talking about click  and 


edit: COuld a mod please please move or merge or delete this, i somehow made a thread which already existed. Sorry for any inconvinience caused.


----------



## Ninja Mittens (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah! It's the only American anime I can stand to watch. Great show with an awesome story and 3 dimentional characters. What's not to love?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh dear fucking GOD this is getting annoying! I love Aang to, but The Avatar is not an anime!! Also, this thread doesn't belong in this section! Not only that, there is already a thread. Use the damn search!


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2005)

> The Avatar is not an anime!!


I was about to say that. It's like produced in Korea or something. Besides, you can tell by their names.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 9, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Oh dear fucking GOD this is getting annoying! I love Aang to, but The Avatar is not an anime!! Also, this thread doesn't belong in this section! Not only that, there is already a thread. Use the damn search!


Chill, calm down. Temper ..temper .. Aight this thread was made before so my bad.
As for the location for this well, this is the section you can talk about every anime out there right? I'm sure we would all agree avatar is an anime, well actually maybe not.I posted this thread here cause i though it was the appropriate location.

EDIT: Could a mod please move or merge this or delete this thread, and sorry for any inconvinience caused.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 16, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Oh dear fucking GOD this is getting annoying! I love Aang to, but The Avatar is not an anime!! Also, this thread doesn't belong in this section! Not only that, there is already a thread. Use the damn search!



 Sorry but Iam confused What do you mean its not ainme cause it sure as HELL LOOKS LIKE ONE. besides who cares if its not made JAPAN It all good .


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 17, 2005)

its not anime because its not made in japan.anime means japanese animation so therefore any animation that isnt produced in japan is not anime no matter how similar it is to it.avatar is just an animation not anime(even though there the same thing but ones japanese).


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 17, 2005)

Psht- Avatar is superior to most anime's anyways. So there.


----------



## Jikes (Dec 20, 2005)

unnamed182 said:
			
		

> its not anime because its not made in japan.anime means japanese animation so therefore any animation that isnt produced in japan is not anime no matter how similar it is to it.avatar is just an animation not anime(even though there the same thing but ones japanese).



lots of japanese anime is made in Korea, and anime isn't specifically used for japanese animation, its simply a sortened version of the word "animation". If anyone wants to bitch about it somemore perhaps order a larger soap box.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> Psht- Avatar is superior to most anime's anyways. So there.



YUp


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Dec 20, 2005)

For an anime-style-attempted cartoon made by Nickolodean...this is REALLY good!!

Decent anime-art-style...check!
No annoying voice acting...check!
Anime cliche plot...check!
People with 'special' powers...check!
Boy/Girl waken from deep sleep and/or from another world...check!
Enemy with trademark scar(s)...check!
Anime cliche sound effects...check!
Cute furry animals...check!
Huge cool animals as transportation...check!
Anime cliche reactions done correctly...check!
Side-romance potential...check!
Sneak peak at boy's future skills...check!
Jokes that are actually funny...check!

It's better then Teen Titans, that's for sure!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 24, 2005)

yes Where dose it say that amine Has to be made in just Japan?


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 24, 2005)

Ummm i think u would find that various dictionaries would tell u that anime has to be made in japan since it is after all JAPANESE animation.It wouldnt make sense to call avatar japanese animation a.k.a anime now would it,since it was created in america and animated in korea.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 24, 2005)

makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> yes Where dose it say that amine Has to be made in just Japan?




Are you applying that Avatar is an Anime?!


----------



## SpoonTypeR (Dec 27, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Oh dear fucking GOD this is getting annoying! I love Aang to, but The Avatar is not an anime!! Also, this thread doesn't belong in this section! Not only that, there is already a thread. Use the damn search!



I did a search, the only thread was "Avatar or Naruto".  But this thread is soley about Avatar.  Well, from what I know about the word Anime is that it originated from the word "Animation".  Let me tell you a story, there was a time when the Japanese was exposed to the word "Animation".  So we Japanese were like "Animashion wa nan desu ka?"  And so they were having hard times pronouncing "Animation" and then they shortened the word into "Anime".  SUMMARIZED -  "Animation" = "Anime"

Another example is "Personal Computer".  Guess what Nihonjin pronounce it?  They say "Pasakon" (Don't get mixed up with Chobits).  We shortened it ne?

-------------------

I like Avatar.  My little brother exposed it to me and I was suprised by how well it was animated and how well the storyline goes.

Anyhow, I can't wait to see Book 3.  Here is what I think will happen.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zukko will teach Aang fire/lightning bending.




Toph can bend Metal.  How cool can she get!?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2006)

anime has always been considered as japanese cartoons...considering it is also called japanamation in the US.  Sure the japanese can base it off an english word, but it still has a unique style in comparison to other cartoons.

So cartoons made in Japan has always been anime and cartoons in other countries have always been cartoons based on their unique styles.  Avatar, being made in the US, is considered a cartoon and not an anime.

anyway....this does belong in a different subsection since it is a cartoon from the United States so I'm moving it to Konoha Theater.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

Anime actually means cartoon anyway, to be honest I don't know why people get so technical its kinda lame. I consider it an anime personally some say it is a cartoon which it probably is. Overall I don't really care.

The show is pretty tight.


----------



## pavister (Dec 27, 2006)

unnamed182 said:


> Ummm i think u would find that various dictionaries would tell u that anime has to be made in japan since it is after all JAPANESE animation.It wouldnt make sense to call avatar japanese animation a.k.a anime now would it,since it was created in america and animated in korea.



a)some of naruto's episodes are animated in korea, yet u call naruto an anime
b)to sexy, the word is implying
c)if a person is born here (in canada) but his parents were born in china, he speaks chinese and acts like ur stereotypical asian, is it not fair for him to call himself asian/chinese

conclusion: dont be hating on american born anime

avatar is animated in asia, and takes its story from asian culture/history/mythology


----------



## impakt (Dec 27, 2006)

Let's see the definition for anime shall we,

Anime: noun 
a Japanese style of motion-picture animation, characterized by highly stylized, colorful art, futuristic settings, and sexuality and violence.  


Even so, avatar is better than half the anime shows out there. Great story awesome animation, how can you not love it?

PS- I have the entire DVD collection for book 1.


----------



## delirium (Dec 28, 2006)

I remember watching Azumanga Daioh and Osaka called Tom & Jerry "anime". Seems the Japanese consider anything animated "anime". 

But of course, they have their own distinct style so when people outside of Japan think "anime", they think Japanimation. Huge eyes, pink hair and the like.

Avatar does try to carry those same elements that anime, cartoons from Japan I mean, have though. It's kind of funny to me though how it's gone full circle. I read this book last year that said that anime started out with japanese animators trying to emulate Disney cartoons and now the U.S. is doing the same. Avatar is good though compared to others that have tried. Like Kappa Mikey. Totally Spies is supposed to be anime-like. I can't even tell, and it sucks anyway.


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 28, 2006)

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
*an?i?me*     /ˈ?nəˌmeɪ/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[an-uh-mey] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
*?noun a Japanese style of motion-picture animation, characterized by highly stylized, colorful art, futuristic settings, and sexuality and violence.  *


----------

